# SCARY fire



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

O my!! I would be freaking out!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I hope it doesnt get to my house!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

it wont


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I have already heard that 2 firefighter's have died because their engine rolled off a cliff/hill. R.I.P. and I pray for the rest of the firefighter's. My husband will be going into Cal Fire soon. They just sent him him some papers to be engineer/paramedic in the Yuba-Nevada area! It would scare me everyday but hey, he is my hero.

I hope the fire doesn't get to your house either or any more houses, I feel so bad for those families that lose everything.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I know its really sad huh


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe you guys are getting fires. Its been pouring rain every night right around 6pm like clock work. I don't foresee fires in Fla anytime soon Thank God!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well you are very lucky!


----------



## HLSxsj (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow, that must be terrifying. I hope that the fires don't go near you! I would be prone to get super paranoid if I was by your location.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh my, that is terrifying. Fire has always made me nervous. I hope they get it put out soon and no more property or lives are lost. :,,(


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

omg! weres that?
luckily i doubt there'l be fires in ireland! 2days the 1st day in about 2 weeks it hasnt rained! its still cloudy:!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Its in sothern california. hey technically the white house hasnt burned. Yet. The flames are seriously right next to it but they are there yet.. Is it windy at your house? It is here...


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

fires scare the heck out of me. In 2002 we were evacuated and forced to leave 5 horses at home. firefighters knocked on our door at 5 in the morning and told us to leave. we only had a 3 horse trailer and had to choose who came and who stayed. sooo hard! we lived right next to a river so the firefighters told us to just open up the gates and let them free and hope for the best. we were evacuated for only 3 days and when we got back all 5 were sitting in the yard waiting for us. Very scary...


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes the white house is burned down. Its completely black now....


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

They made you leave your horses?????! thats horrible! I couldnt do it. I would stay...The fires are so bad that arnold swartanager is here (sorry i dont know how to spell it)


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

we didnt have a choice. you know how how much trouble you get in for not leaving when they tell you to...you dont have much of a choice in the matter. it was hard! but even harder when the fire was basicly knocking on my back door


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats so scary..Im sorry.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Domino13011 said:


> Yes the white house is burned down. Its completely black now....


 
I dont mean burned DOWN...But the house is burned. And black....


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Ugh I've been evacuated twice down here. My thoughts are with you... do you have an evac plan?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

No i dont think so...proabally a bad idea....


----------

